# Color Outcome



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

So I got another tank (30g) and I want to make it a sorrority. Im going to go to petco tomorrow and buy a male and a couple females condition them for a week or so and then breed them (in a 10g I already have). I want to keep all the females and I have several places for some males. 

Anyway I want a spectrum of colors what are two colors I can breed together that will have the highest out come of color.

Thanks <3


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Most pet store betta have a mismash of genes... there is no guarantee with color or finage really. I would try lighter colors and maybe some marbles if you can find them?


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Creat said:


> Most pet store betta have a mismash of genes... there is no guarantee with color or finage really. I would try lighter colors and maybe some marbles if you can find them?


 Yeah I should my petco overstocked for the chrismas season and they have tons of different colors I was thinking of going with an orange or yellow male and grabbing a couple different types of multi females I'll get pics of what I get tomorrow, but they wont be very good because my camera really sucks at photographs of tanks and fish. Any other suggestions of pairs that might give me a rainbow spawn?


----------



## MoePaac (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm not familiar with breeding bettas except what I have read on this forum. However, your interest in breeding seems a little out of the blue? Correct me if I am wrong.

If you could provide a few more details such as: do you have grow out jars? are you using live plants? what will you feed the conditioning adults? what will you feed the free swimming offspring? what will you feed the growing offspring? who do you plan giving all the bettas to?

Some of these answers will help us steer you in a good direction.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm not really sure about this because I don't know the theory nor have I experienced it first hand. 

If you want 3 - 4 colors on one fish, IMO get a color with numerous genetic codes like orange and yellow, if possible with metallic (platinum or gold) on them and perhaps with marble back ground - This will give you numerous colors like white/platinum, red, black/melano, wild color, and sometimes even blue and green (very few will be solid colors). Then breed that to a multi 3 - 4 color - to get multi color combo which is difficult to create from scratch. Hopefully you will get a rainbow of colors.

I once bred a multi 4 colors to a solid green but only got green, green with red fins, wild color, marbles, but NO multi combo. I have never tried it again so I don't know how the multi combo works.


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

MoePaac said:


> I'm not familiar with breeding bettas except what I have read on this forum. However, your interest in breeding seems a little out of the blue? Correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> If you could provide a few more details such as: do you have grow out jars? are you using live plants? what will you feed the conditioning adults? what will you feed the free swimming offspring? what will you feed the growing offspring? who do you plan giving all the bettas to?
> 
> Some of these answers will help us steer you in a good direction.


 I have been wanting to breed bettas for quite some time I have been a member of ibc since august. I will be keeping all the females and I can craigslist the males and I have several people interested in males already.

Conditioning: Adults: Home-made food, (shrimp, spinach, garlic) thawed blood worms, thawed brine shrimp.

Fry Food: After the egg sack has been depleted I will feed micro worms, I think I will also attempt egg yolk. The tank should have infrosia because it will have java moss and a few more assorted live plants.

I also have plenty of grow out jars.


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

indjo said:


> I'm not really sure about this because I don't know the theory nor have I experienced it first hand.
> 
> If you want 3 - 4 colors on one fish, IMO get a color with numerous genetic codes like orange and yellow, if possible with metallic (platinum or gold) on them and perhaps with marble back ground - This will give you numerous colors like white/platinum, red, black/melano, wild color, and sometimes even blue and green (very few will be solid colors). Then breed that to a multi 3 - 4 color - to get multi color combo which is difficult to create from scratch. Hopefully you will get a rainbow of colors.
> 
> I once bred a multi 4 colors to a solid green but only got green, green with red fins, wild color, marbles, but NO multi combo. I have never tried it again so I don't know how the multi combo works.


Yeah you're thinking along the same lines I am this is going to only be one spawn as this is just to create a beautiful sorrority. I hope that they have some oranges left, and I will keep my eyes peeled for any hint of bf for that marble gene. In Jan if all goes well I will be getting a blue dragon geno pair for serious breeding and poss show.

Thanks so much for all the responses does any one have any other ideas incase they sold all their oranges?


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

WENT AND BOUGHT BETTAS>

I had an unexpected expense and was only able to spend 10$ :C
So I was able to find:
Valcano Female (veil tail)
Black and white marble female (Veil Tail)
Steel blue male (VT

The females are pretty stress so they might color up diffrently but I was super excited to see a volcano!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

MadMay said:


> WENT AND BOUGHT BETTAS>
> Valcano Female (veil tail)
> 
> The females are pretty stress so they might color up diffrently but I was super excited to see a volcano!


A volcano?? Is that even a betta color? I googled it and it turned up nothing :/ Sorry, but I'm quite confused! XD What does a volcano look like???


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzyblCuDThk
Fins look exactly like this only she dosent have the copper dragon part so her body color is similar to a pinapple that yellow brown color. 

Yep she has lost her stress stripes and is definatly a volcano. The marble female seems to have a deformed tail I didnt notice it because her fins were clamped due to stress when I bought her, but now that she has stretched them out the top side of her cadual looks bent downwords. I will watch it for a day to see if she is just holding it funny. I named the volcano girl Mneme and have yet to name the other two because I might take them both back and get a dbt.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wait if her fins look exactly like the fish in the video than "she" is a male...


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Um....She asked what the color was not the fishs conformation so I was talking about color and pattern not finnage.  She is definatly a she


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh sorry I misunderstood lol. I don't have any breeding expiriece, so good luck with the breeding


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

lol yeah I didnt word that very well.

So yeah the marble female has a deformed spine. I will bring her back and the steel blue male as I was planning on breeding them together. I saw an orange/green/maroon multi dbt male Im going to buy if he is still there or they have a dark orange male.

Mneme: Pineapple/chocolate with orange dalmation markings. Like this only her fins are a pale yellow with identical orange spots"
http://ebetta.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/female-betta.jpg


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Very pretty! I had never heard of a volcano pattern, it looks awesome! And if she looks anything like that female betta in that picture she's beautiful


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

she's beautiful 0=! I'm so jealous! She'll make beautiful fry!


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

I was very excited to see her sitting their and I told myself not to get to excited because I know that their color can change pretty drastically after you bring them home from the petstore but her pattern just turned more vivid.

The only reason I knew what she was is because I liked to keep an eye on what Victoria Stark was selling on her site (before she abadoned us all :C) Its a strain that she was working with and she had some for sale on rare occasion


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Alright Im off to trade in the deformed female and the male for a better breeding partner for Mneme. Wish me luck!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Dragonfish had a VT spawn last year and had some amazing fish come out of it!


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

I went back to petco and they sold the dbt I wanted but its alright because I found a cellophane (dragon/dragon geno?) male with orange face. Mneme has changed color a little bit. Good knews I found a cam corder that can take decent pics.(I havent taken any because my cameras photos dont come out the fish just look like blobs.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

We want pics!!!!


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Yes, PICTURES! ahahaha no pressure or anything...


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Mneme her yellow and orange color has left and now she is black(does this mean she carries melano?) brown and red.
















Dionosys (Dion for short) cellophane (dragon?) w/ orange mask

This shows the color of his face well but it is a little more orange there is no yellow in his body or fins you can see the large scaling very well in this one.







Again you can see his scaling well







I like this one because it shows off his conformation well.







Its barely there but you can kinda see the contrast between his face and the rest of his body.









So any guess on what they will produce? I know Mneme is most likely a vt but the manager said that I had missed delta females 3 days earlier so maybe she was miss marked....*in my dreams*


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Since veiltail is dominant, most likely you'll get veiltails if she truly is one, which I think she is. I can't really tell if it actually is a mask, because usually bettas have a face darker than their body. I can't tell because sometimes it looks like it and sometimes it really doesn't. :/


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Woops I forgot that the betta term for mask is not what I was reffering to. Sorry! What I meant was his face is a differant color and scaling than his face I know this is normal but the contrast really looks nice. Again sorry! I just went back and snapped a couple more pics and managed to get one that looks exact.


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

That IS pretty. I hope you get some nice fry <3


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Haha! Your fish has nearly the same name as mine! Dionosys, meet my Dionysus! XD


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

purplemuffin said:


> Haha! Your fish has nearly the same name as mine! Dionosys, meet my Dionysus! XD


XD I thought it would be good luck considering he is the god of wine and "a good time" lol. Mneme is the name of one of the boation muses I hope to eventually use the other names to (Melete and Aoide)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, he is beautiful!!


----------

